# Good day fishin......



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

...bad day catchin  Windy, cold, rainy, and rough......but some time on the water was needed.
Did see Capt Paul Sonnen (only other person out) get a red out of a skittish school of bulls on the beach, but that was it. No albies from the pier to the pass or out along the buoys either 
Water surface temps were fluctuating a lot from spot to spot also. Anywhere from 57-63









L8, Harry


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice pic & thanks for sharing.
today was "one of those days."
catch 'em up.


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Now I'm at the bench


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks for the report Capt. Nice surf candy too. :thumbup:

Epoxy or Goo head?


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks!
This is a goo only bench/vice 

Starting to think ahead to cobia as well


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

I like the goo.....too bad is so expensive.

I am talking to a chemical company that makes UV acrylic resins. I think its generally the same stuff. Wanting to get some and see if its the same and more cost effective.


----------

